

Session: Live Coding Environment for Clojure - programnature
https://medium.com/p/1a12997a5f70

======
agumonkey
Just in case, he did a previous talk on this project
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSQ1dqqINrQ‎](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSQ1dqqINrQ‎)

